# Just a quick shot of Volt Lighting



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

Just installed the first wave of Volt Lighting. Lots more to come but construction mostly halted until Spring. Doing it all myself. New Porch, New paver sidewalk, about 200 feet of retaining walls etc

Was very nice to finally light a little bit of it up. Just wanted to show it. Pics don't really do it justice. Found out about Volt right here.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

FANTASTIC!


----------



## EvanK (Aug 8, 2018)

Beautiful design!


----------

